# Ebiken rack system build #2



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Made a promise.... made a challenge.... to complete the frame in 1 day of a rack that measured 161" across holding 21 tanks..... did I do it??? You be the judge of that....:bigsmile:

Started by getting 40 pieces of 2"x4"x8' the day before and then got home and unloaded and got an early start on some much needed sleep....









OH and not to mention the day before we basically didn't sleep to have this ordered prepped to ship to Calgary... 









Today(Nov4th) at 3:30-4 a.m. I woke up and started cutting the wood to be prepped and brought to location to assembly....









Once almost finished cutting it was time to head to Home Depot to get some wood for the base and some boxes of deck screws! LOAD ER' UP!









Once we reach location of where new system is to be installed.... we begin....









Darn those support legs..... such tedious angle screwing work...









Finally.... 









And a drolling shot since the tanks aren't all in there yet since we need to install a central air and water system....









Enjoy!


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Is mine next? hahahaha maybe after reno downstairs for washroom bro.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Is mine next? hahahaha maybe after reno downstairs for washroom bro.


of course, just waiting for you bro. Trust me this setup is going to be sick!
This setup is in a double garage. Will be all insulated because of the weather and being that its a garage of course. Its a double garage and we will have all 3 walls lined with tanks and custom racks. And parked inside is 2 Porsche side by side.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

thats friggin awesome


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the porsche part of the system? This hobby is getting expensive lol

Great work and thanks for taking time that you don't have to share with us.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice work! When are you coming to my place? Lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

lol I like the car


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Everyone should have a garage full of shrimp and Porsches.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

getochkn said:


> Everyone should have a garage full of shrimp and Porsches.


LOL I agree. Pluss a swimming pool in the basement for your plecos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Another great rack setup Frank - I must say the addition of the Porsches out do the cube display tank in your previous rack 



Ebi-Ken said:


> OH and not to mention the day before we basically didn't sleep to have this ordered prepped to ship to Calgary...


Thanks for pulling the all-nighter to get that shipment out to us. Gave us quite the scare when the flight was delayed and diverted to Edmonton but Ron did a great job that day and everyone got their shrimps. Those Ebi-Ten feeding dishes that he got are freak'n awesome.

At this rate, we might need you to fly out to calgary to help build some racks for both of us


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

randy said:


> Is the porsche part of the system? This hobby is getting expensive lol
> 
> Great work and thanks for taking time that you don't have to share with us.


Combining 2 hobbies into one  I guess we are making good use of the space =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Nice work! When are you coming to my place? Lol


lol maybe you should move over to here =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

getochkn said:


> Everyone should have a garage full of shrimp and Porsches.


I agree =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> LOL I agree. Pluss a swimming pool in the basement for your plecos.


maybe we already do.... lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

jumpsmasher said:


> Another great rack setup Frank - I must say the addition of the Porsches out do the cube display tank in your previous rack


hmmmm..... gotta find another way to top that at Stephan's...



jumpsmasher said:


> Thanks for pulling the all-nighter to get that shipment out to us. Gave us quite the scare when the flight was delayed and diverted to Edmonton but Ron did a great job that day and everyone got their shrimps. Those Ebi-Ten feeding dishes that he got are freak'n awesome.
> 
> At this rate, we might need you to fly out to calgary to help build some racks for both of us


Yah... that diverting of the flight was quite unexpected. I guess it was lucky because the intended flight when I checked actually circled Calgary a few times before heading back to Vancouver. Also, it was lucky that I actually added heat packs because of the weather otherwise it would have froze...


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice setup Frank!! and nice car lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

srolls said:


> very nice setup Frank!! and nice car lol


Thanks bud, 911 4S and the other side is Cayman S


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

The rack is looking sexy and is running on a non drilled overflow system!
























one side done, another 1.5 to go =)


----------

